
Introducing temporary interaction limits - petercooper
https://github.com/blog/2370-temporary-interaction-limits
======
speps
Is this to limit the HN effect whenever an issue is linked here and people
just go "yeah +1" even if they don't actually read the discussion?

~~~
tedmiston
I haven't seen that much since the emoji reaction +1 feature was introduced. I
use the latter a lot though.

~~~
acdha
The +1 reaction has helped a lot but I still useless +1 / -1 notification spam
pretty regularly from people who haven't gotten the message.

~~~
vanni
_" people who haven't gotten the message"_

You cannot add emoji reaction from mobile version of Github website.

~~~
tedmiston
That sounds like a good issue to open with GitHub.

I've been using request desktop site to vote in Mobile Safari, but it is one
extra thing to do.

------
richdougherty
This seems like a good idea to me.

Nitpick: the captions under the checkboxes are very confusing because they're
written with double negatives. "Users that have NOT X will be UNable to Y"
could be "Only users that have X will be able to Y".

